# cover letter



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i was looking for samples of cover letters that you guys would send out with your bids


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep your cover letter simple, 1 page or less, main issue should be current clients who will provide a reference.


----------

